# Garmin Edge 1000



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

As if the 810 wasn't connected enough for you.

Garmin Edge 1000: What the Connected Bike Means for Cycling » Garmin Blog

And with Di2 rumored to be coming to the XTR mtb group in 2015, mtb's will be able to use more of these connected features.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Garmin seems to be really driving hard with connectivity with some interesting applications. The idea of the real time segments showing up on the screen is fascinating and worrisome at the same time. But, it is the future.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

heyyall said:


> The idea of the real time segments showing up on the screen is fascinating and worrisome at the same time. But, it is the future.


Indeed. Strava has created enough issues with its segments. Its policing/oversight sucks. People in my area keep setting Strava segments on busy MUP's and some people keep breaking 30mph on them. Strava keeps letting these people set public segments here. Is Garmin going to have improved oversight? Or will they have any oversight at all?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Quick question about the 1000. If someone where looking at the 810 vs. 1000, is the 1000 worth the extra 100 based on GLONASS alone?


----------



## Rinaldo (Jun 16, 2014)

Is Garmin Edge 1000 suitable to load a couple of gps tracks on it ? I will travel to Austria for some riding and most of their official traveling websites offer free gps tracks to those interested in.

For example Bike Tours in Tirol | Austrian Tirol[]=0&locationRegion[]=0&location=City+or+region&query=Enter+search+term&tourtypes[]=1&difficulties[]=2&difficulties[]=3&sort=length&sortDirection=desc

The tracks are in *.gpx format. Is this unit ok ? Can I buy something else maybe a bit cheaper to do the job ?

Thanks


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

I dont have any experience w the 1000, but looking at it online it should work great.

I use the bottom of the line 200 and have uploaded gpx tracks to its course feature that actually work pretty well as long as the course does not have a lot of sharp turns. 

I'm looking to upgrade to something like the 800, 810, or 1000. The 800s are going for below $300 now and may do what u need and more, but I would look for some input of people who own that device.

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rinaldo (Jun 16, 2014)

Actually there are lots. It seems the 810 supports them https://support.garmin.com/support/...caseId={89b599d0-6189-11e2-f3fb-000000000000}


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Just got a Garmin Edge 1000, my first every GPS. Is the included plastic Garmin out-front mount sturdy & secure enough for mountain biking on gnarly trails? I don't want my $600 unit to pop off and shatter on the rocks. What about additional protection in case of crashes? Do you recommend a case or screen protector of some sort? If so, which one? Thanks!


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Screen protector. Nothing is crash proof. Mount it securely and it shouldn't fall off


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dyg2001 said:


> Just got a Garmin Edge 1000, my first every GPS. Is the included plastic Garmin out-front mount sturdy & secure enough for mountain biking on gnarly trails? I don't want my $600 unit to pop off and shatter on the rocks. What about additional protection in case of crashes? Do you recommend a case or screen protector of some sort? If so, which one? Thanks!


No. The out-front mount is a road thing. The extended out front mount for the edge 1000 looks like it MIGHT work backwards, but I'm not entirely sure. If it won't and if you have a super short stem and cannot use the included bar mounts on your stem, look at something like the Barfly 3.0 or the SRAM Quickview MTB.

Bar Fly 3.0 (MTB) ? Tate Labs
https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-quickview-mtb-computer-mount

Second, look into attaching a small lanyard to the GPS on the attachment point, and then securing that lanyard to the bike so that when the GPS DOES get ejected from the mount in a crash, you don't leave the computer behind, or spend hours trying to find it in the leaf litter.

A screen protector is a wise choice, and the silicone cases aren't a bad idea, either. Those don't protect the screen itself, but if the device takes a hard knock on some rocks, it will soften the blow on the device housing.


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

Harold said:


> No. The out-front mount is a road thing. The extended out front mount for the edge 1000 looks like it MIGHT work backwards, but I'm not entirely sure. If it won't and if you have a super short stem and cannot use the included bar mounts on your stem, look at something like the Barfly 3.0 or the SRAM Quickview MTB.
> 
> Bar Fly 3.0 (MTB) ? Tate Labs
> https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-quickview-mtb-computer-mount
> ...


Thanks, I will get a Bar Fly and a screen protector and maybe a silicone case.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I chunked the Garmin OTF mount. It was not secure and would allow the computer to rotate while on the trails to the point of almost coming off of the bike. The SRAM barfly is a lot better mount and the Garmin locks solid in it.

I have a silicone case on my 510 just in case it falls off the bike.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Harold said:


> ...but I'm not entirely sure. If it won't and if you have a super short stem and cannot use the included bar mounts on your stem...


I setup a friends with a very short stem by cutting quarter inch thick neoprene circle slightly larger than the diameter of the mount to elevate the mount and used the existing "O" rings to mount. Works great and with some cushion.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I setup a friends with a very short stem by cutting quarter inch thick neoprene circle slightly larger than the diameter of the mount to elevate the mount and used the existing "O" rings to mount. Works great and with some cushion.


Good idea. I'm gonna give that a try.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

How thick the 'neoprene pad' needs to be is directly tied to where your stem sits on the steering tube (where the stem spacers are located). If the stem is near the top of the steer tube, the easier the mount (more spacers on the bottom).


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Why not just get the stem cap mount?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Why not just get the stem cap mount?


That's what is being addressed here, but some stems are too short for that mounting, so adding a 'pad' under the mount elevates it appropriately to clear.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> That's what is being addressed here, but some stems are too short for that mounting, so adding a 'pad' under the mount elevates it appropriately to clear.


He's talking about mounts like this where the mount IS the stem cap:









or this, where the mount attaches as a spacer under the cap:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm with you.


----------

